# New To Guitar Building- HELP!



## 176319 (Jul 24, 2012)

I was wondering what type of wood would be the best for making the guitar. Also where would I get the wiring and stuff?:rockon:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. There are many experienced people here that can help you/answer your questions. A bit more information would be helpful.

What style/model of guitar do you plan on building? 
If you are not sure of the answer to the above, 
do you have a pic of the guitar you want to build?

What is your budget for the build?

Do you have access to woodworking tools and do you have any woodworking skills?

Have you considered starting with a build from a kit?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 176319 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to build a Les Paul style guitar.
I will spend up to 175 dollars.
I do have access to many types of wood working tools- and wiring tools.
I am decently expereanced woodworker.
I would rather build form scratch.

Kieran,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just a couple of comments forn your answers.

A Les Paul style guitar might be a difficult design to choose as your first build.
I guess you could keep it simplified and construct it more like a Tele (only in an LP shape)

$175.00 is your total budget? ....for everything?
You must be dreaming !!Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

175$ is probably a dream as mentioned above. most pickups will eat up over half your budget. between hardware (tuners, bridge, tailpiece plastics etc) and the electronics you'll be far past 175$ even if you buy used.

as for the build itself...

les pauls are mahogany with maple cap. I believe the maple is 1/2" thick at the thickest point. the fingerboard is generally rosewood and the headstock has a holly veneer.

as for wiring, the guitarscanada shop has lots of stuff as well as stewmac and philadelphia luthier tools.

I would recommend J S Moore for pickups personally. as would many other users here.

good luck on your build


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

175$????...that wont get you the wood and paint...quality stuff naturally. a LP, even with the cheapest stuff will run you a minimum of 600$.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

When you say that you are a "decently experienced woodworker" and have "access to many types of woodworking tools"...do you also have access to various types of wood at some type of woodworking shop?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 176319 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes I do actually have acces to lots of wood- Maple, Ash, some mahogany . I get lots free too. Also i'm taking your adives and changing my guitar to a tele. And raised my budjet to 450.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

176319 said:


> Yes I do actually have acces to lots of wood- Maple, Ash, some mahogany . I get lots free too. Also i'm taking your adives and changing my guitar to a tele. And raised my budjet to 450.


This sounds more promising now!

I want to let you know that I am not a guitar builder/luthier. However, I have done some electronics
work on guitars and some very basic repairs/changes.

Hopefully, one (or more) of the builders will help you by responding to your thread and questions on a regular basis. 

In addition, maybe one of the forum members knows someone on Manitoulin Island that has built/builds guitars.
(I assume you live in the Rockville on Manitoulin)
That person could potentially be a good resource for you. 

Bill, the owner of Canadian Breed guitars is a member here. His website has some very nice Tele style guitars and links to some youtube videos on building.
Canadian Breed Custom Electrics

Alain (al3d) has also built many fantastic guitars. He responded to you in post #6.

There are many others, I'm just quickly pointing out those two members as examples.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

These suppliers have all the tools and parts you will need 

Stewart Macdonald

STEWMAC.COM : Guitar Parts, Bass, Banjo, Mandolin, Hardware, Tools, Supplies, Free Information

Luthiers Mercantile

Luthiers Mercantile International, Inc. Guitar Builder Wood and Supplies

Allparts

Guitar Parts | Bass Guitar Parts | Amp Parts | AllParts.com

Good luck and have fun with it!!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

With you $175 budget I think you should stick with parts from Bezdez ELECTRIC GUITAR PICKUPS, MANDOLIN PARTS items in bezdez store on eBay!
There in Canada & great to deal with


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I built a Telecaster last year and it cost me $1200. However the body was about $300 of that so if you make your own with free timber you have a saving there. I also used quality parts so that put up the price. Search Tru-caster for photos.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

This guy also sells plans and hardware and such: Guitar Plans - Guitar bodies and kits from BYOGuitar


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Cups...the OP changed his location from "Rockville" to Ottawa.

I guess the OP thinks that Ottawa 'rocks' 

Stupidly, I thought that he might be from the Rockville area on Manitoulin (as in post #9).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Here you go..

DIY PROJECT ELECTRIC GUITAR BUILDER KIT - YOU PICK TELE, SG, LP STYLES | eBay

That should be within your price range..


----------



## Puguglybonehead (May 14, 2008)

copperhead said:


> With you $175 budget I think you should stick with parts from Bezdez ELECTRIC GUITAR PICKUPS, MANDOLIN PARTS items in bezdez store on eBay!
> There in Canada & great to deal with


I would second that recommendation! I've gotten some decent sounding pickups (OK, not amazing, but decent) and some reasonable reliable parts through Bezdez. The 3 guitars that I'm currently playing are all using at least some parts I got through them. Even if you go elsewhere for pickups or whatever, they at least have great prices on stuff like truss rods, bridges, tuners, etc.


----------

